# Triangular Leveling Base



## Ray C (Dec 28, 2012)

Since the garage floor has a good runoff pitch, it's hard to level things especially if they have 4 legs.  Out of desperation, I came up with this and it works very well.  The lathe bench has 2 main pillars and each one gets a triangular base.  The triangle is sized to give greater depth stability and also accommodates the 4 bolt holes in the pillars.  The leveling pads are just some 3/8 plate on top of a 1/8" thick sheet of neoprene.  The machine is sitting on the first set of triangles I made as quick test.  It works great so I made a heavy duty set out of 5/16 x 1-1/2 angle iron and I'll use 5/8" threaded rod. Prior to this, I had a 2x2 angle iron square box under each pillar.  Leveling it was an exercise in futility!  With the triangles, it was leveled within a half-thou inside of 10 minutes.  Just finished welding up the heavy duty version and now waiting for the paint dry.

And speaking of 4 legs, the shop manager's patience ran out and went into "poor me, I need attention mode" and parked her head on my lap until I promised to take her for a walk...  Poor baby, life is rough...

Ray


----------

